# Kingston Ontario Local Events 2015



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Fort Henry is gearing up for another month of "Fort Fright", more info here http://www.forthenry.com/events/fort-fright/ , and the Battersea Pumpkin Festival is Saturday October 3rd about 20 minutes North of Kingston. Oh, and a Spirit Halloween store just popped up in town. It's coming.....


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We go every year at Fort Fright, my fav haunt!


----------

